# 68 Trunk seal



## Dgto68 (Jun 9, 2010)

My 68 convertible was ground up restored about 8 years ago. Since then I've replaced the trunk seal twice due to it continuing to leak. The seals I purchased were from Year One & Ames. Is there a company out there that produces an oversize seal, or any tips on how to close the gap? Body wise, trunk lid and surrounding line up great.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Maybe try these guys, it is my understanding they have top notch products.. Maybe talk to someone over there about your issue.....

www.steelerubber.com - Automotive rubber parts and weatherstripping for restoration cars, trucks and street rods.


----------

